# peaches.....new problem..



## chickenzoo (Oct 4, 2012)

found peaches this morning acting a little off. She strained to poo some and acted like she had a belly ache.  gave some  banimine. And she started acting better but has cupped some and farted? ?????  she has coughed some but is still giving kisses etc.  think she ate some left over alfalfa from my.friends dairy goats I was watching... It was leftovers not flakes or anything...on ground. UGH... Still trying get get hold of vet....any suggestion?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

If you have any activated charcoal, I would get that into her. The Banamine was good to give. If she was a bit gassy then it was probably good that she farted. It sounds like the start of whatever your other llama had.

By the way, take a deep breath, even a couple.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't have any yet...have to order it. Waiting on vet. She is up and eating hay. When she hicoups she farts.  she is acting more normal now..... Can eating the alfalfa give her stomach upset?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

If she isn't used to it, it could. You could always give her some mineral oil too.

Do you have any gastroguard on hand? That can help with upset stomach.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 4, 2012)

She's up and walking around more and acting more normal....eating hay etc..came and gave kisses. She has not left far from her moms pen since Sepheria is nursing lolo.  I have her 10 cos of mineral oil....just incase...still waiting on vet call.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

If you can get Sulcrafate from your vet, I would. Give her 1 tablet per 50 lbs twice a day for 14 days. Dissolve in water and give in a drench. She may be stressed with not having mom and that can lead to an ulcer. The Sulcrafate is for ulcers.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Vet had me give her more mineral oil.... I think she's feeling better now. She came over to get sprayed with water and she kept going over to the emu feeder to see if she could snag anything dropped....but it was all gone. I didn't give her anything but hay, probably won't give grain until tomorrow. She is eating her hay,drinking and pooing....she doesn't seem in anymore pain, didn't hear her hiccup anymore. Vet said if she seems uncomfortable give a little more Banimine. Her mom is in a corral pen, she is just on the outside of it with Cyrstal ball the alpaca. I'm sure it's a little stressful but she's not acting like she is overly anxious about it....she's 
POed about the milk however.  .  I think I'll avoid the alfalfa for now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad  she is doing better!


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too...id give all of them for one Peaches....she's such a love.  if I remember.... she choked the day after Paco died...so she loves to give me heartattacks...
Hopefully no one else gets sic k or the. Next one is going straight to U of Gainsville. I don't think I can take anymore of this...I'm treating to injured chickens....one of my crazy emu went pysco on a duck....grrr..have the poor thing is in ER pen and an emu got a @#%** kicking...Hehe. Sometimes farmlife is so stressful.....Hehe


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2012)

You sure are having a tough time lately    I hope it all turns around and rights itself soon for you.

fwiw you can get activated charcoal at some human drugstores if you want to keep it on hand.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you, I'll be going to Walgreens to stock up.....lol. Peaches is still doing fine this morning, Lolo is still nursing on Sephira and refusing the bottle....emu are behaving .....for now.  I hope all stays peaceful while I'm recovering.... Hubby is not a blood and guts type of person.... Some Military man I married, hehe.  Now if I can just get those other two alpaca and my twenty year old horse to gain weight.....all will be right in the world. If I have to worm....stick or poke one more time I think my arms falling off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad everything is ok for now.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going better.   I was worried about Peaches, she stole my heart when she was a baby and such a fighter, I wouldn't want anything to happen to that sweet girl.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 6, 2012)

I think Peaches was mad because her MOMMY got a new baby and now she only has one MOMMY and she thinks that all is not right with the world so she held her breath until she turned into a big gassy balloon.  And she ate some alfalalfia to make you scared so you would pay more attention to her and maybe make that big nuisance baby get away from her other MOMMY.

Yeah, yeah, that's it.

I hope she stops being a pill and realizes that sometimes your MOMMY gets a baby and you have to just accept it and play big sister.

Oh and I am really glad she is better because I like Peaches even when she is being naughty and hiccuping and farting.


----------

